# New Woodcock Mount...



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just picked this guy up after a 2.5 year wait. Charlie Fanta did the work and I couldn't be happier with the job--I just can't imagine the incredible attention to detail and the surgical precision it takes to make a tiny bird like this look so realistic!
I found the platform, a piece of flat, weathered oak while while working dogs last Spring in Roscommon county. I cut it into a triangle, and for those of you who have been to my place, it'll go in the corner of the room where all of my field trial junk is.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mike, I got red Xs. . .have a dead mount woodcock I am waiting on.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

omega58 said:


> Mike, I got red Xs. . .have a dead mount woodcock I am waiting on.


For some things, extreme Internet security really sucks!
Try this link:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=a2c8264c14ac93bb&resid=A2C8264C14AC93BB!243&parid=root


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

That is a really cool mount!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice! A woodcock mount is high on my list.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice! Fanta does amazing work, but you hadn't better be in a hurry. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome mount!


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks great, Mike. Very realistic indeed!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice results on a difficult subject. I had one I shoulda mounted this past season. Maybe this year...


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

When you shot the Woodcock, how did you deal with it in the field to keep in pristine? 

Awesome mount. I want to a woodcock too - and a grouse. 

I had a monster grouse with a really dramatic ruff that I took last year that had no noticeable shot damage - and that my dog managed (miraculously) not to mangle when retrieving . . . but I wasn't sure what to do with it. Result: no mount.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

ckendall said:


> When you shot the Woodcock, how did you deal with it in the field to keep in pristine?
> 
> Awesome mount. I want to a woodcock too - and a grouse.
> 
> I had a monster grouse with a really dramatic ruff that I took last year that had no noticeable shot damage - and that my dog managed (miraculously) not to mangle when retrieving . . . but I wasn't sure what to do with it. Result: no mount.


I barely nicked the bird and thought that I missed--the dog followed-up and re-pointed about 50 yards away with the bird still alive. The bird died just after I picked it up and I slipped it into a tied-off length of women's hosiery which wound-up bending some feathers in the wrong direction. If memory serves me, when I dropped the bird-off, Charlie suggested using some newspaper rolled in the shape of a cone with the bird's head at the bottom, saying it was less likely to ruffle the feathers.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

1. How long after taking the bird did you get it to the taxidermist? 
2. Did you freeze the bird in the interim - or refrigerate or something?


----------



## RoanGSP (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks great, thought about having one mounted. Now that I've seen yours, I'm no longer thinking. Just have to get the right specimen this fall.

Good info on how to preserve it until you can get to the taxidermist. The newspaper method makes sense, smooth surface nothing to grab a feather.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

All this talk of mounting and woodcocks... 

I thought this was a family forum! :lol::lol:


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

That looks great! I had one mounted a couple years ago, along with a grouse. The grouse was fine, but the wc mount looked a little sickly. I think a good looking wc mount is a rare thing, and you have a good one.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking mount! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Love it! that thing is sweat!!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

ckendall said:


> 1. How long after taking the bird did you get it to the taxidermist?
> 2. Did you freeze the bird in the interim - or refrigerate or something?


It's been a while, but I want to say that I froze the little bugger while still on the week-long trip that I was on and got the bird to him within a few days of getting home. The taxidermist has had the bird in the deep-freeze these past 2.5 years.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks good! Have yet to get one in good enough shape to have it mounted. Can't wait until I do!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Best Woodcock mount I have ever seen.


----------

